# Found another paddle at BTO...



## holley (Mar 8, 2004)

Somebody left a gray Werner bentshaft with blue blades & lots of duct tape at the Bridges take-out...

I've got it so if it's yours, call me at 970.420.6229. If I don't answer or call you back pretty quick, then check Rocky Mountain Adventures. I'll leave it there when I head up.

Holley


----------

